# Good Remington 1100 Gunsmith / West Houston or Katy?



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

I have an older Remington 1100 that has been sitting in my gun safe for a few years now. Last time i had it out, it wasn't cycling well and I'd like to have some work done to it. Would also like to get a nice recoil pad added to it as well. It's time to resurrect this old girl......

Any recommendations for good gunsmith in Katy or West Houston?


----------



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

Probably needs a new o-ring.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*gunsmith*

X2 ON THE O-RING. you can can order those from brownells or midway on line

if it's not the O-ring Feland Gunsmithing has worked on a couple of my shotguns and they do great work. He is at Barker Cypress and 290.

http://www.felandgunsmith.com/


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep. Start with o ring. Easy to replace. No need for a smith. You can also take your barrel off and inspect the gas ports. Make sure they arenâ€™t too caked up with carbon. Is your current recoil pad glued on or screwed on? If screwed on then order a limb saver for it and replace it.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Csafisher said:


> Yep. Start with o ring. Easy to replace. No need for a smith. You can also take your barrel off and inspect the gas ports. Make sure they arenâ€™t too caked up with carbon. Is your current recoil pad glued on or screwed on? If screwed on then order a limb saver for it and replace it.


there is no recoil pad on it right now. Just the stock plastic butt plate. Are there any recoil pads that will fit directly on the 1100 without grinding?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it screwed on? Yes plenty of ppl make them. Limb savers work very well.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I would bet a good cleaning and a new O-Ring will do the trick.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I"m going to order a new o-ring and see if that will do the trick plus a good cleaning.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Anyone know what size o-ring a 1100LT in 20 gauge uses? I have alot of Buna N and Viton rings in tool room but don't want to start out with the wrong one.


----------



## Bullitt (Sep 3, 2018)

I put a limb saver on my 870 and 1100. They fit nice. I replace my O rings with just a little wear showing. Easy and cheap maintenance.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Took my wife's to Extream guns and ammo on hwy 90 in Richmond. The Smith on staff Knew a lot about the issues with them and the cycling issues. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

